# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Blaster worm στο 10.37.57.87

## ocean

```
Jan 10 22:15:58 cecilia /kernel: ipfw: 400 Deny TCP 10.37.57.87:4704 10.38.238.71:135 in via ep0
Jan 10 22:15:58 cecilia /kernel: ipfw: 400 Deny TCP 10.37.57.87:4705 10.38.238.72:135 in via ep0
Jan 10 22:15:58 cecilia /kernel: ipfw: 400 Deny TCP 10.37.57.87:4706 10.38.238.73:135 in via ep0
Jan 10 22:15:58 cecilia /kernel: ipfw: 400 Deny TCP 10.37.57.87:4707 10.38.238.74:135 in via ep0
Jan 10 22:15:58 cecilia /kernel: ipfw: 400 Deny TCP 10.37.57.87:4708 10.38.238.75:135 in via ep0
```



```
traceroute to 10.37.57.87 (10.37.57.87), 64 hops max, 44 byte packets
 1  10.19.141.25 (10.19.141.25)  4.691 ms  5.270 ms  5.882 ms
 2  * * gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.47.130.97)  16.686 ms
 3  gw-achille.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65)  84.832 ms  141.384 ms  119.370 ms
 4  gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85)  131.191 ms * *
 5  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  102.029 ms * *
 6  gw-jabarlee.andriko.awmn (10.37.57.56)  115.087 ms  233.284 ms  262.296 ms
 7  10.37.57.87 (10.37.57.87)  345.149 ms  194.655 ms *
```

Απο εμένα το συγκεκριμένο IP εχει deny all στο firewall μου.
Παρακαλείται ο κάτοχος του να το φιάξει.

----------


## jabarlee

λογικά πρέπει να έχει διορθωθεί αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## ipparxos

Ο υπολογιστής μου μετά απο επανηλλημένους ελέγχους με τον Removal Tool της Symantech φαίνεται πλέον καθαρός, ενώ το patch είναι εγκατεστημένο εδώ και πολύ, πολύ καιρό.
Ενημερώστε με αν δειτε κάποια ύποπτη κίνηση και πάλι.

----------


## MerNion

Ετρεξες το removal tool και για το Blaster και για το Welchia? αν όχι κάντο, γιατι έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα και εκμεταλεύονται και το ίδιο vulnerability

----------


## ipparxos

> Ετρεξες το removal tool και για το Blaster και για το Welchia? αν όχι κάντο, γιατι έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα και εκμεταλεύονται και το ίδιο vulnerability


Already done.

----------

